# Need to find a new home for Fantasia



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't know where to post this, or even if I am allowed to post this. I know I haven't been active here in years so I don't know the rules on these kind of things. I did read through the rules and it didn't seem like it was against the rules so here goes. 
I need to find Fantasia a new home. I thought here was a good place to start. We adore Fantasia. She has been with us since she was 6 weeks old. She is now 9 years old. But we can not keep her any longer. 
Our 4 year old daughter is allergic to Fantasia. We have been to specialists and have had her on many medications. I finally took her off the steroids because I was upset that all the specialists just wanted to put my daughter on steroids for the rest of her life. I don't think that's healthy. I have been trying homeopathic remedies and right now have her on home made olive oil soap for her bath time. Let me show you pictures first and then I will go into detail about Fantasia. 





































I get her to the point where she is almost cleared up and then she touches something Fantasia touched or she plays with Fantasia (we try to keep them apart but she loves Fantasia so much so it's hard) and she breaks out again. It's a vicious endless cycle that can only be broken by giving up Fantasia. I cry about it because I want to keep her but then I look at my daughter and cry more because my love for my dog is making my daughter miserable. 

Some info on Fantasia. We bought her from a pet store in NY when she was 6 weeks old. Yes she is a puppy mill dog. Birthday is Feb 2nd. She is 9 years old. 10 in Feb. She has Addison's disease. She is on .5 ml of prednisone daily and gets an injection every 24 days. She is afraid of other dogs because she was attacked by a boxer when she was a puppy so she really needs to go to a dog free home. I know that eliminates most if not all of you, but I didn't know where else to go. Please if anyone can help me, let me know. 

Here are some pictures of Fantasia. 
With the kids on our Christmas trip to NC.
























More recent


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow looks just like the rash I get adn no known cause either. It started after we had our dogs for 5 years so they didn't attribute it to our dogs,but I think sometimes we can develope allergies to things or pets we already have..


Try cider vinegar in water baths,it helps a lot w/ ph levels in the skin and helps the itch.


I hope you find a home for Fantasia.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news. Your poor daughter looks miserable.

I am not sure this is 'allowed' on SM but I sure hope someone can help you. I think your best bet is to contact a rescue group and see about surrendering her to rescue. 

You're doing the right thing IMO - however hard it might be for you to do it. Are the specialists absolutely sure it's Fantasia she is allergic to?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes, she has been tested and it's mostly Fantasia. She is also allergic to some pollen but I can't help that part.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh wow, I feel so badly for you. It is such a difficult choice to have to re-home a beloved family pet but sometimes a necessary one. I hope you find a good home for Fantasia. 

You have a beautiful little girl, and of course she is your main priority. I would be doing exactly what you are doing in your circumstance.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a sad (but unselfish) decision you're making. I hope and pray you find a good home for Fantasia. There must be a maltese rescue group in NJ....I'll do some searching on line. They'll take good care of her and make sure she's placed in the perfect home. 

Your poor daughter....I'm sorry you're going through this!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I know what those allergic reactions are like. :smcry: It itches like crazy and is so uncomfortable and made worse by the heat. Putting sea salt in baths or going to the ocean and being in the sun can help a lot. Also Vanicreme is a very good lotion and used at Mt Sinai for kids with extreme excema often due to allergies. I know this has to be so hard for you.

I see you're in NY so why don't you try Metropolitan Maltese Rescue. Metropolitan Maltese Rescue This is their site. There is also Shih Tzu and Furbabies. This is their site Welcome to Shih Tzus & Furbabies, Shih Tzu & Furbaby Rescue is dedicated to rescue, rehabilitaton and rehoming of toy breed dogs and they often have Maltese. This is a reputable rescue and I was cleared by them to adopt. Others on SM have gotten their Malts there. Good luck!!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

We are in South Jersey.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That must be a sad thing for all involved  but it also seem to be the wise decision to make. I am sure it is a tough one. I am sorry (((hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

FannyMay said:


> We are in South Jersey.


Sorry - I thought the NJ was an NY. I guess South Jersey or Philly rescue. Hoping Pat will get some info.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no advice except that some of the folks here may know of a rescue near you. I am so sorry for your situation. It must be extremely difficult and I know that you don't want to give up your sweet fluff and that you will miss her, terribly.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well I did say we bought her in NY. We have a small dog rescue here called SOS. Save Our Small Dogs. They find fosters till the dog can be placed, but they are always overwhelmed I thought I would go to them as a last resort.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope I didn't come off mean,I know how it is to have allergies. Sometimes we can have pets for years and eventually something changes and we become allergic.
I'm going through a painful rehoming situation too,my step son's dogs,so I know how painful and sad it can be.

You're doing the best thing for your daughter and Fantasia. I'm sure Fantasia can sense the anguish you're al feeling too. She will be in a better situation ,in a home w/o some one allergic to her and your daughter will have some relief from a cause of allergies....

I truly wish you well and contact a Maltese recue in your area that can help.
Hugs!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

FannyMay said:


> Well I did say we bought her in NY. We have a small dog rescue here called SOS. Save Our Small Dogs. They find fosters till the dog can be placed, but they are always overwhelmed I thought I would go to them as a last resort.


OMG!! I feel your heart breaking. I am so very sorry. If we could get her here, I would certainly take her. Please know that. 

I feel so lost, being so far away, but am certainly here for you, and your family.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh no you didn't offend me. I had short answers because I was on my iphone. We were all out having ice cream. I think I will email SOS and let them know my situation and see if they can help. I was hoping to avoid rescue though as it is going to be so hard to place Fantasia due to her medical condition, age, and her fear of other dogs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If I didn't have other dogs,I'd take her. When I worked at the animal shelter,I took home all the sick old dogs to spend their last years or sometimes weeks surrounded in love.
Try rescue,I went through Rottie Rescue in Ohio to plave Tasha,she has hip dysplasia so bad surgery isn't an option,just keep her comfortable on whatever meds work until she can't get around,then it will be time.
They found a home willing to take her and Sadie,I will meet them this week,possible Monday.
I think there are folks in rescue wiling to take ill and old dogs,not lots of folks but they're out there...
I feel it in my heart,she will find a home...
Hugs!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. We went to a health food store near us and got some Psorzema body wash and cream that they suggested for us and I hope it works. 
I also emailed the small dog rescue near us and am waiting to hear if they have a foster home for her. They would rather the current owner keep the dog till it's placed in a forever home and I will do that if they say I have to, but I just think it would be best to get her out of the house sooner rather than later for Rebekah's sake. I guess I shouldn't have put it off this long. 
I will keep you all updated.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I don't have any answers for you, but I wanted to offer my sincere sympathy to you for having to rehome your beloved furbaby. I can sense the despair you have gone through in making this decision. :grouphug:


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, she basically said it would be almost impossible to find Fantasia a new home with her age and health issue and said it has been taking about 5-6 months to place a 5 year old in good health. She thought I was in NY as well and gave me some other rescues to contact. I will contact them anyway as we are going to NY in August and would be willing to travel before that if necessary. I just want to find her a good home.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have not read the most current posts, so I may be too late here, but here's a site i found.....

— New Jersey Maltese Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks so much! The other rescue gave me that link along with a few others as well. She said to try them and if I have no success she will list Fantasia while I keep her and see if she gets any bites.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Could you also check with your vet and perhaps your local animal shelter to see if they have had anyone inquiring about a small dog or if they might be able to offer you some suggestions?


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I do not want to go through a shelter. We donate food to them. I would rather go through a rescue. 
I posted her here. — New Jersey Maltese Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org
And will contact the other rescues later this weekend.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jodi... don't know if you remember me ( I was ''Missy's Mom' way back when) . I recall so many posts from when Fantasia was a little pup and know how much you adore her! I know this has to be sooo heartbreaking for you!

I know this is a long shot an probably something you've already thought of but here goes anyway... is it at all possible the allergy is to what Fanny is bathed in or any topicals used on her rather than the dander itself? 

If I didn't have my two I'd take her. I will however spread the word around here to see if anyone I know would love to give her a good home. 

Will be praying like crazy that there will be a good resolution to this for all involved.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Awe, of course I remember you! And sweet Missy. I was so sad when I found out she had passed. Yes we know it's nothing topical. I only put shampoo and conditioner on her and I use the same stuff on her that I use on Rebekah and myself. We even thought it was just the pollen she brings in from outside but that's not either. Well it might be part of it since she is allergic to pollen as well, but she is allergic to dogs. 
Thanks for passing on the info, I appreciate it.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I wanted to give a quick update. Fantasia was surrendered to a rescue on Saturday. I called for an update on Tuesday and she has been missing us and crying alot, BUT she has already had alot of people interested in her. 
I also wanted to share a picture of Rebekah's legs and face that I took today. Less than a week and she already looks much better. We still have to shampoo the carpets but I have cleaned all bedding and vacuumed the entire house. I just have the kitchen left to clean and we should be set. 

























Thank you everyone for being so supportive. It still breaks my heart and I am having a hard time coping without Fantasia but it makes me happy that my daughter is getting better and Fantasia has a good chance of finding a new home since everyone loves her!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the update. Sending you lots of (((hugs))). Good thing that Fantasia is having lots of people who are interesting in adopting her. I pray that the best of the bunch end up taking her. 
I can see a huge change in your's precious daughter's allergy. Wish her the best too.

hugs
Kat


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Your daughter looks a lot better, specially the face. Let's hope Fantasia finds a new home. And it looks good if already a lot of people are interested in her. Usually they adapt well to a new family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know this was such a hard decision to make but I think an unavoidable one for you having looked at the old pix of your daughter. I know from my DS's allergies when he was little that they nearly want to scratch their skin raw. It's so uncomfortable. Love to hear there are many interested in Fantasia. But of course they are, she was very loved by you. Keep us updated when she's adopted. Was the rescue good to work with?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know this was a terribly difficult decision for you but the amazing difference already in your daughters skin confirms you did indeed make the right decision. Will be praying little Fanny soon gets to a wonderful home, and with several interested, it looks very promising.

So you know... and hope this makes you feel better, my Quincy came from a very much loved home. The family had to leave the country for 5 years ( job) and couldn't take him with them. It was a devestating decision for them but they , like you, had no choice. Well Mr. Quincy, though likely a bit 'confused' at first ( for a very short time as we gave him lots of attention and 'diversion") and he settled right in at home here! He adapted to his new environment/us almost immediately! There were no traumatic events for him. I'm sure whoever takes Fantasia will dote on her and give her all the love she deserves and she'll adapt quickly as well.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hope to hear she's adopted by a loving family very soon...SO glad your daughter is so vastly improved, too.


----------

